# Cut off Rasbora's tail



## ali448 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello,
When I was cleaning my tank Saturday I accidentally injured one of my Rasbora's tail. It actually got cut off completely. I'm not sure how. Now it's struggling to swim and some of the other fish are nipping at it. I don't have a second tank to put it in. Any suggestions to help the fish? Will the tail grow back?
Thanks for your help


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

If the other fish are nipping at it I would euthanize it and end it's suffering.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

IMHO either move it to an isolation tank until it heals or as suggested put it out of it's misery.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ice cubes in a cup of water .Let it cool for a couple of minutes and then add fish.It will all be over in less than 10 seconds!
To leave this fish in your tank is to invite infection and disease to all others who share the tank.
1 fish or all?
Without a QT I would humanely euthanise with out much thought.I keep fish resposibly,for their good and my pleasure(In that order).


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Couldn't the fish just be isolated in a mesh breeder hung inside the tank to see if the wound would heal first? 

My son did this with a young firemouth several years ago who had been beaten up by another firemouth and lost a good part of his tail. (apparently it was 2 males when he asked for male/female). The tail healed nicely. Unfortunately, since he still wasn't sure he didn't have a pair, he put them back together and it didn't end well.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

SueD said:


> Couldn't the fish just be isolated in a mesh breeder hung inside the tank to see if the wound would heal first?



Great idea!
Easier than having a separate isolation tank in this situation.


----------

